# Looking for Kosher ingredients



## mennyg19 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi y'all, Im from Israel, but I know people who travel back and forth from America so I can order stuff online and it'll make it's way to me.
Im looking for kosher certified wine additives. They need an actual certification. Im looking for pectic enzyme, yeast nutrient, yeast energizer, clearing agent, k-meta, yeast and potassium sorbate. The last 3 are not so important as I can get them easily here. My main issue is for enzyme, nutrient, energizer and a clearing agent. 
If anybody can help me, I would really appreciate it. 
Also, if any Israelis (or Americans with Israeli connections) on the forum know of vineyards in Israel where I can go pick grapes, I would appreciate info on that too.

Thanks y'all!

On another note, if you don't know where I can get these things, if you know how to make them at home, I could try doing that. For example I know papaya peels can be used instead of pectic enzyme. I can't get that either here, but its an example of a substitution.


----------



## Meir Shemueli (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi i am looking for the same but i am from the USA. where you able to find anything?


----------



## stickman (Jul 19, 2019)

Fermaid K is indicated as Kosher, though you may need to contact Lallemand for the specific manufacturing plant certificate. I attached one of the certificates as an example. If you use Fermaid K in your fermentation, the yeast energizer is not needed.

PRAYPHOS DAP FG is a Kosher Pareve, Passover, Halal, certified Diammonium phosphate.

Andante Yeast is indicated as Kosher (OU & KSA).

Gussmer Enterprise has PEKTOZYME Clear KPO _for use in Kosher for Passover products_
https://www.gusmerjuice.com/catalog/juice-enzymes/


----------



## JWT_Can (Jul 20, 2019)

What types of clearing agents are you looking for?


----------

